# Temari's art dump || Commission WIP



## Temari (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello!

Back in the old days (2010/2011ish), when I was like 11, I used to post when I streamed on TBT lol.

This is a thread where I'll post my art that I do over stream. I'll post when I'm streaming, as well ^^

off : https://www.twitch.tv/temarichi


03.07.2017
Ahhh I've been so busy with school. I'm on spring break now, so my goal is to at least finish the BG of this commission.
I'm trying out a new program. There's a lot of pros to it, but overall mannnnyy cons. It's still very buggy unfortunately ;_;







---
01.09.2017
WIP of a commission for Samansu






----
01.06.2017
Drew this sketch last week~ Work cut my hours so I've been trying to make up for it by working on days I'm not used to at my second job. Drawing time is going to be crunched this month ;_;






----
10.18.2016
Ahhh I've been trying to work on things in between testing bleh. I have one test tomorrow that I probably won't do too hot on LOL. I have another one Wednesday, and I have a lot of homework due on top of that....So busyyyy.....






----




Finished Art​



Spoiler



Hello again!

I'm finally free from school work~ I have finished a lot of these a week before the convention I went to,and now that it's over, I thought I would post it here. I'll update more art in my shop instead of here, as well, for some of the art I have done fits better in my shop thread. This thread is more for my live streamed art and larger works I have finished.

The following are all things I have done over stream these past few months.



> For Pokemon's 20th Anniversary. My first Pokemon game was Diamond, and Dawn still remains to be my favorite character.





> Marie and Callie from Splatoon ~ La Squid Caf?. I love Splatoon, but honestly, I really suck at it haha.





> Corrin from Fire Emblem Fates. I haven't played the game yet, but I really want to sometime~



Thank you to those of you who attended my streams when I was working on this art! It really means a lot that I have your support!

-Temari





Spoiler: more art and wips



10.14.2016
Hair tutorial.

Kinda for myself in a way;
I haven't really colored anything in like 6 months, so I decided to practice~ Used the line art of a commission I did before to color.




----
08.31.2016
Commission for mogyay

Thank you so much for commissioning me!!






----
Waiting - finished 3.30.2016
I did some of this over stream, so thank you to those who attended!






Spirited Away WIP - 3.21.2016







Commission for Kidcatisbestcat - 3.19.2016





Art Request Stream - 3.18.2016 







For more examples of my art, consider checking out my shop in the Museum Shop thread ~ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?358142


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2016)

Not sure if you're still accepting, but if you feel like doing any of my OCs [here], that'd be awesome. ouo


----------



## Elov (Mar 19, 2016)

http://sta.sh/21u7o4myf0jm Perhaps consider her? Thanks so much c: Taking a look at your stream right now ^^ Or am I looking at a past stream... I really don't know I never really used twitch ;-;


----------



## Temari (Mar 19, 2016)

Elov said:


> http://sta.sh/21u7o4myf0jm Perhaps consider her? Thanks so much c: Taking a look at your stream right now ^^ Or am I looking at a past stream... I really don't know I never really used twitch ;-;



I'll try to get you in tonight! I currently have 2 requests to do~


----------



## boujee (Mar 19, 2016)

ooh
perhaps her:
http://sta.sh/2pgptqp6w8s
(Feel free to draw her with either her short hair or long/or any of her outfits)


----------



## Elov (Mar 19, 2016)

Temari said:


> I'll try to get you in tonight! I currently have 2 requests to do~



Ooo so it is still going on live! I'm so stupid lol x) I'll be watching and keep a lookout for it then. c:


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 19, 2016)

Maybeee my starry OC? :'D
x // x


----------



## MintySky (Mar 19, 2016)

Your art is amazing! <3 I wish I could draw like you. Here is my OC if you want to do her: http://dreamself.me/full.php?fg=0&f...477453&bodycolor=17000198&action=change&id=0&
Thanks!


----------



## Roxi (Mar 19, 2016)

http://sta.sh/01wx4oefzbp

Thank you for considering ^^


----------



## Temari (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I didn't realize the time, and it got past 3:30am and I was still awake streaming lol

I will try to stream tomorrow, but I will be working on commissions. After I am done with the commissions, I will try to fit some more requests in.
For sure, I will be doing Elov and Gamzee's request since they requested it when I was still working on 3/4.



Spoiler: Sketch Requests - 3.18.2016











Thanks for attending!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh my gosh, I love your art so much


----------



## Temari (Mar 19, 2016)

Currently online! Working on a commission for Kidcatisbestcat~


----------



## Temari (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for coming tonight! I was able to get a commission done ^^



Spoiler: Commission Stream - 3.19.2016


----------



## Temari (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for attending the stream tonight! ~ 3.20.2016


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 20, 2016)

Temari said:


> Thank you for coming tonight! I was able to get a commission done ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commission Stream - 3.19.2016



What brush did you use to color this?


----------



## Temari (Mar 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What brush did you use to color this?



I used the brush and the marker tool in paint tool sai. I also added the fringe effect on it ^^


----------



## Temari (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for coming this afternoon!


----------



## Temari (Mar 31, 2016)

Updated main post, too.

Waiting - finished 3.30.2016
I did some of this over stream, so thank you to those who attended!


----------



## Irelia (Mar 31, 2016)

that's amazing. my jaw literally dropped when I saw that ^^
beautiful artwork. you have such talent!


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 31, 2016)

Holy crap! That is incredible! I love the intensity of your coloring! Just awesome!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 31, 2016)

Wowww I'm jealous of your skills


----------



## Temari (Mar 31, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> that's amazing. my jaw literally dropped when I saw that ^^
> beautiful artwork. you have such talent!



Thank you so much!



aleshapie said:


> Holy crap! That is incredible! I love the intensity of your coloring! Just awesome!



Thank you! I'm glad you like it ^^
I was trying a lot of new things with the coloring this time around, so I'm glad it came out ok!



Nightmares said:


> Wowww I'm jealous of your skills



Haha thank you c:


----------



## Temari (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for coming!!


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2016)

Temari said:


> Thank you for coming!!



NO I MISSED THE STREAM
BUT THE CORRIN IS REALLY GOOD


----------



## Temari (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for coming to the stream tonight!!

4.21.2016
coloring Corrin from Fire Emblem fates!!


----------



## Seroja (Apr 21, 2016)

Tuning in! I'm feeling so lucky~


----------



## Temari (Apr 22, 2016)

offline :  http://twitch.tv/temarichi

Sorry everyone, I have to go offline. My tablet shut down randomly (auto updates, blegh I need to turn that off) and I lost around 40 minutes of work :c

I'll try to stream again this weekend;;

4.22.2016
coloring Corrin from Fire Emblem fates!!


----------



## Temari (Apr 26, 2016)

thanks for coming tonight!!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 26, 2016)

It's looking so good!


----------



## Venn (Apr 26, 2016)

Man, I need these skills. I'm gonna do some voodoo magic now or whatever it takes to get them from you (or at least copy them of course)! 

And that Spirited Away peace, its totally awesome!


----------



## Temari (Apr 26, 2016)

Trundle said:


> It's looking so good!



Thank you so much!!



Venice said:


> Man, I need these skills. I'm gonna do some voodoo magic now or whatever it takes to get them from you (or at least copy them of course)!
> 
> And that Spirited Away peace, its totally awesome!



Thanks ^^

Still streaming~ probably gonna be on for at least another hour or so!


----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2016)

It looks really nice!


----------



## Temari (Apr 29, 2016)

thanks for coming tonight! I will post the finished picture tomorrow~


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 29, 2016)

You gots them mad skills!!


----------



## Temari (May 14, 2016)

Hello again!

I'm finally free from school work~ I have finished a lot of these a week before the convention I went to,and now that it's over, I thought I would post it here. I'll update more art in my shop instead of here, as well, for some of the art I have done fits better in my shop thread. This thread is more for my live streamed art and larger works I have finished.

The following are all things I have done over stream these past few months.



> For Pokemon's 20th Anniversary. My first Pokemon game was Diamond, and Dawn still remains to be my favorite character.





> Marie and Callie from Splatoon ~ La Squid Caf?. I love Splatoon, but honestly, I really suck at it haha.





> Corrin from Fire Emblem Fates. I haven't played the game yet, but I really want to sometime~



Thank you to those of you who attended my streams when I was working on this art! It really means a lot that I have your support!

-Temari


----------



## Temari (May 28, 2016)

Hello everyone!

So, I've been wanting to create an Animal Crossing webcomic, so I started the project about 2 years ago and asked for some help on the forums. Unfortunately, due to life getting in the way, I have had to keep putting this project on hold since then.
I would love to start it up again, for I have a lot of time now, however, a lot of the people who were helping me, disappeared lol.

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in helping? I'm looking for 1 to 2 people.

Here is what I'm looking for:
Someone who has a lot of free time.
Someone who is active (not necessarily on the forums) on their phone. Checks their phone often.
Must know how to use paint tool sai, photoshop, or any other digital art tutorial.
Someone who is interested in learning new things and does well with group collaboration.

I was too lazy to erase the words lol, but here are two random pages from the webcomic that I have done:



Spoiler















Oh yeah, and the story is basically about a girl named Swift who moves to an Animal Town, however she has a huge secret which is a curse that kills anything that she touches.

If you are interested in this project, please let me know! The job is very simple, and only involves coloring c: Reply here or send me a PM.

Thank you!
Temari


----------



## Kaiserin (May 28, 2016)

Nice comic style! It looks so real!
Looking forward to read when it's done.


----------



## Temari (May 28, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> Nice comic style! It looks so real!
> Looking forward to read when it's done.



Thank you! I'm hoping to get the first two chapters out by the end of the summer c:


----------



## Temari (May 29, 2016)

nightime bump~ please let me know if you are interested in helping me out!


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

i hope you'll find the right people you're looking for! ;w;
bump


----------



## Temari (May 29, 2016)

Milque said:


> i hope you'll find the right people you're looking for! ;w;
> bump



Thank you!

Bumping again~


----------



## himeki (May 29, 2016)

Temari said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So, I've been wanting to create an Animal Crossing webcomic, so I started the project about 2 years ago and asked for some help on the forums. Unfortunately, due to life getting in the way, I have had to keep putting this project on hold since then.
> I would love to start it up again, for I have a lot of time now, however, a lot of the people who were helping me, disappeared lol.
> ...



//quietly shuffles in
if you don't find anyone else i'd be happy to help!


----------



## Temari (May 29, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> //quietly shuffles in
> if you don't find anyone else i'd be happy to help!



Thank you for your interest! Someone has already offered to help. I will let you know if I need any more help in the future, though!


----------



## Temari (May 29, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> //quietly shuffles in
> if you don't find anyone else i'd be happy to help!



Thank you for your interest! Someone has already offered to help. I will let you know if I need any more help in the future, though!


----------



## Temari (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been playing Ni no Kuni a bit too much haha. Sketched my favorite familiar today, the Turban Myth. His name is Curry.


----------



## Temari (Aug 2, 2016)

Drew this back on July 14th. I'm sooo excited for this game!!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 2, 2016)

callie and marie look FANTASTIC... or should i say FRESH


----------



## Temari (Aug 2, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> callie and marie look FANTASTIC... or should i say FRESH



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, I love your style! I especially like the Dawn art you did! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Temari (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been working on my webcomic recently! Here's one of the panels that I did the other day.




I'm very excited to show you all when it's done!! I hope you all enjoy it c:


----------



## Temari (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's another one~


----------



## Temari (Aug 31, 2016)

08.31.2016
Commission for mogyay

Thank you so much for commissioning me!!


----------



## Temari (Oct 15, 2016)

10.14.2016
Hair tutorial.

Kinda for myself in a way;
I haven't really colored anything in like 6 months, so I decided to practice~ Used the line art of a commission I did before to color.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 15, 2016)

Temari said:


> 10.14.2016
> Hair tutorial.
> 
> Kinda for myself in a way;
> I haven't really colored anything in like 6 months, so I decided to practice~ Used the line art of a commission I did before to color.



your tutorial is so good and the hair looks so pretty, awesome work~ ^^


----------



## Temari (Oct 15, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> your tutorial is so good and the hair looks so pretty, awesome work~ ^^



Thank you!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 15, 2016)

Gosh I LOVE your art! :0
The Spirited Away one looks astounding, like you are REALLY great at drawing! ;w;

Just wondering how many years you've started drawing seriously for? Oh and you use Paint Tool SAI right?


----------



## Temari (Oct 16, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Gosh I LOVE your art! :0
> The Spirited Away one looks astounding, like you are REALLY great at drawing! ;w;
> 
> Just wondering how many years you've started drawing seriously for? Oh and you use Paint Tool SAI right?



Thank you so much! I'm really happy that you like my art c:

I started drawing when I was 10, but it didn't get "serious" until I got my first drawing tablet, so when I was 11/12ish. And yep, I use paint tool sai; it's the first program that I used, and I've been using it since~


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 16, 2016)

Temari said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really happy that you like my art c:
> 
> I started drawing when I was 10, but it didn't get "serious" until I got my first drawing tablet, so when I was 11/12ish. And yep, I use paint tool sai; it's the first program that I used, and I've been using it since~



wow! Well it really paid off!
And thanks :>


----------



## Temari (Oct 18, 2016)

10.18.2016
Ahhh I've been trying to work on things in between testing bleh. I have one test tomorrow that I probably won't do too hot on LOL. I have another one Wednesday, and I have a lot of homework due on top of that....So busyyyy.....


----------



## Temari (Jan 6, 2017)

01.06.2017
Drew this sketch last week~ Work cut my hours so I've been trying to make up for it by working on days I'm not used to at my second job. Drawing time is going to be crunched this month ;_;


----------



## Temari (Jan 9, 2017)

01.09.2017
WIP of a commission for Samansu


----------



## Temari (Mar 7, 2017)

03.07.2017
Ahhh I've been so busy with school. I'm on spring break now, so my goal is to at least finish the BG of this commission.
I'm trying out a new program. There's a lot of pros to it, but overall mannnnyy cons. It's still very buggy unfortunately ;_;


----------

